# IPF I guess



## tonisl (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Fist of all, I haven't used FreeBSD ever in my life. I got a job offer in company. I have used and administrated only Windows Servers and OS X Server. I didn't know that company uses that kind of OS. 

So, my problem is that I need to connect a new OS X Server to the network, OS X SLS is configured but I don't know how to do IP forwarding. If I open a browser and try "server.mycompany.com" then it gives me an error "Unauthorized". Please help me anyone I don't know what to do :\

Our "FreeBSD" server uses two eth ports and have router configured inside it. One eth is for external network and other port private network.

I answer any guestion as fast I can. 

Sincerely,

Dude who can't handle BSD


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2011)

For OS-X related questions: http://hintsforums.macworld.com

Nothing indicates it's the FreeBSD server that's the issue here.


----------

